# Should I do it?



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

I desperately want a new phone. This phone has been giving me a horrible time recently and I just think it's time to switch. 
Now with verizons new policy I can't renew or anything without loosing unlimited data so I found a used galaxy nexus with an extra extended battery for 300, should I buy this? Is it worth it considering jelly bean is right around the corner?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

The Gnex well be the first phone with jelly bean (or already is) and a soon as source is available it'll be baked into AOKP and other source built roms. If you want a new phone that badly, pull the trigger. I'll never not have a nexus after this

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

Ya, good points. I think I'm going to get it. I think it will have a long life. At least longer than this phone. 
I'm meeting the guy in an hour. So I think this is the last post for me here in charge-land. It's been fun.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Hekdog (Jul 27, 2011)

Yep, I am about to go the same route. It looks like Verizon is going to offer me a refurb Droid Charge for the data issues I have been having, but I am pretty confident that my replacement will probably be worse off then my current phone.


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

If you are thinking about it, you must definitely should. I am on my galaxy nexus right now and it is by far the best experience I have ever had with a phone. I am actually on jellybean and it is unbelievable. It takes a micro sim so I had to cut my sim down to size. I'm honestly overwhelmed by this phone right now which says something as I feel pretty knowledgeable about Android.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

i wouldn't - not for $300 at least. as soon as you buy it, there will be another great phone available that you'll drool over. and spending $300/year on a cell phone seems a little steep to me...


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

That's everyone's excuse for no spending money on the a new phone. "a better one is right around the corner". I am aware technology moves faster than my bank account but I think now is the best time to buy a nexus. Think about what Google i/o was about, it was all about nexus. Nexus 7, jellybean etc. There was no HTC sense or no Samsung announcements. Google is going to support the nexus for a long time to come.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Ogkush.818 (Nov 28, 2011)

Birthofahero said:


> I found a used galaxy nexus with an extra extended battery for 300, should I buy this? Is it worth it considering jelly bean is right around the corner?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


You can buy the phone for 350 thru google brand new..


----------



## BleedsOrangeandBlue (Aug 11, 2011)

Ogkush.818 said:


> You can buy the phone for 350 thru google brand new..


He's on Verizon. Google only sells the GSM version on the Store


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

BleedsOrangeandBlue said:


> He's on Verizon. Google only sells the GSM version on the Store


thank you for saying this... My heart dropped when he said I could've gotten a new one for 350 lol. *phew*

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BleedsOrangeandBlue (Aug 11, 2011)

Birthofahero said:


> thank you for saying this... My heart dropped when he said I could've gotten a new one for 350 lol. *phew*
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


lol, i bet. how do you like it, btw?


----------



## Ogkush.818 (Nov 28, 2011)

Birthofahero said:


> thank you for saying this... My heart dropped when he said I could've gotten a new one for 350 lol. *phew*
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


lol whoops


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

It's by far the best phone I have ever held in terms of capabilities. Jellybean is a really fantastic version of android and it is unbelievably smooth thanks to project butter, and I can see that. Take away android and 4.1 and it's hardware is decent but also remains fairly current. I think the screen looked better on the Charge and I think that is because of the non pentile screen on the Charge. But there are pretty in depth color adjustment tools available that make it a lot better. Give that ability to the charges screen and I couldn't imagine how good that would look. Dual core is definitely noticeable. 
Basically what I am saying is the fact that this phone can run 4.1, is all Google (basically) and has great dev support, make the phone the best out there. 
All in my opinion obviously. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Hekdog (Jul 27, 2011)

Well, I am pulling the trigger on Sunday and meeting someone to pick up the Gnex. A guy on Craigslist must not know the going price of those things because for $260 I am getting one in mint condition with an Otterbox case and extra screen protectors. Don't know that I will use the case, but I will take it anyway.

I am also going to have Verizon send me a new refurb Droid Charge on Monday so I will have one of those in really good condition to either try and sell or just have on reserve as a backup phone.


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

Hekdog said:


> Well, I am pulling the trigger on Sunday and meeting someone to pick up the Gnex. A guy on Craigslist must not know the going price of those things because for $260 I am getting one in mint condition with an Otterbox case and extra screen protectors. Don't know that I will use the case, but I will take it anyway.
> 
> I am also going to have Verizon send me a new refurb Droid Charge on Monday so I will have one of those in really good condition to either try and sell or just have on reserve as a backup phone.


very nice. I'm positive you'll love it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Bassaholic333 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hekdog said:


> Well, I am pulling the trigger on Sunday and meeting someone to pick up the Gnex. A guy on Craigslist must not know the going price of those things because for $260 I am getting one in mint condition with an Otterbox case and extra screen protectors. Don't know that I will use the case, but I will take it anyway.
> 
> I am also going to have Verizon send me a new refurb Droid Charge on Monday so I will have one of those in really good condition to either try and sell or just have on reserve as a backup phone.


I hope you plan on meeting him at Verizon to make sure its legit. 260 seems a little to good to be true. Good luck, hope your just getting a great deal.


----------



## Hekdog (Jul 27, 2011)

Bassaholic333 said:


> I hope you plan on meeting him at Verizon to make sure its legit. 260 seems a little to good to be true. Good luck, hope your just getting a great deal.


I did have him provide the ESN and checked that through Verizon's site and that is good to go. He said he doesn't like it and that it is too complicated and is going back to his Blackberry. I guess those phones are still good for something.


----------

